# aircraft bird strike



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Got these in a email from an inspector at GKN Aerospace.
scary …











































































































































































​


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

WOW, that is scary all right.


----------



## savannah505 (Jul 31, 2008)

WOW!!!!!! That is amazing, and scary.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

here's another photo … 








​


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Just like on the water, give the slowest vehicle the right of way. The birds are in the right. Quit runing over them!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## feinstein_cabinets (Feb 17, 2009)

Reminds me of the days when I worked on F18's in the Marines. Some of our planes would come back all bloody from the birds they would take out. We'd have the new guys clean up the bloody mess. Ah the memories.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Thank God cows don't fly.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Giraffes don't fly, but they have a long neck










​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Did you know when they test aircraft for "Bird Strike" that they simulate the stike by using frozen chickens - yes there really is a standard set out which states the size and weight of the chicken and what velocity it is fired at the target.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

20 years as an aircraft mechanic and the WORST thing I ever smelt was barbequed seagull that I had to clean out of a destroyed turbo-prop engine. When looking down the engine I could see my buddy standing behind it. Usually it was dark and had thousand of compressor and turbine blades.


----------



## scottj (Mar 15, 2009)

I was an aircraft mechanic in the AF and the above smell is something I will never forget. I always hated to open an engine cowl and have feathers fall out!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Got these in a email


----------

